# Schwinn Frontier - How old?



## igor441 (Aug 7, 2004)

I unearthed (literally) an early Schwinn Frontier, abandoned by a neighbor who fled the country to avoid prosecution for grand theft auto (truth!). The bike has little wear but the black paint is very faded and there is some rust on the chrome. I would like to know about how old it is. My guess is 1985 to 1990. I am currently using it for a townie/beater as the theft appeal is very low.

It is all-steel, no suspension, riser handlebar, twelve-speed (39 and 48 chainrings, 14-28 cassette), Shimano shiftgear, slightly sloping top tube, 650B steel rims, 1 1/2 inch tires, made in China. I have tried the various old Schwinn identification sites, but they contain info for U.S. made Schwinns only.

Can anyone guess as to the year this bike was made?

Igor
.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Pic wouold help*

I would guess 1989-1991 based on your initial description bt a picture is worth 1,000 words and is almost a must for long distance I.D.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*End of that time frame sounds about right.*



Shayne said:


> I would guess 1989-1991 based on your initial description bt a picture is worth 1,000 words and is almost a must for long distance I.D.


I bought a 1990 Scwhinn Frontier before I graduated High School. It was a 10 speed. So the 12 should have been the following year or two. The other descriptions sound spot on.

The '90 had a threaded headset, very short stem with decent rise, steel riser handlbar. Shimano click thumbshifters, low level shimano parts throughout. But that bike took quite a beating.

Last I remember of the one I owned... guy who bought it off of me still had it in 2000, and it was still functioning decently.

JmZ


----------

